# Votes or something



## Sidd

Hi, 

The one thing I don't like about this otherwise wonderful forum is that some people post without even knowing the language. 

What is more, some of them don't even use "I think" or "I don't know but I think it should be..." or "wait for other posts" or whatever. I don't know if they want to increase their number of posts or if it's just to feel they are teaching something (I just don't understand).

So I thought maybe a good solution for this would be some kind of saying you don't agree with that poster alla wikipedia or with some votes like in ebay or something like that. 

I know this doesn't sound like a good idea (not for me either) but at least is something.


----------



## Jana337

I agree that it is essential that posters signal their proficiency and the degree of confidence, and moderators along with some seniors are trying to coach other members accordingly. If you believe someone consistently posts misleading replies, please contact moderators in charge of the forum where it happens.

Peer agreement: I don't know how demanding it would be technically, but do we really need it? Due to a high and growing traffic here, the probability that a wrong reply survives is quite low.

Jana


----------



## Sidd

Thanks for your post.

I guess probability is, in fact, low.


----------



## blue-eyes

Hello Sidd,
I expect some posters have more time than others to put in all the additional bits that you suggest. Personally, if I start with a greeting and finish with a friendly endling, I don't have time available to think of "padding". I would prefer to think my (modest) contribution is helping to solve someone's doubts than have to worry about the extras.
p.s. I hope I haven't suggested any incorrect translations....<<I do my best

saludos@todos


----------



## KateNicole

Hi,
I understand what you are saying, but I think that some of the incorrect replies are the result of a person trying to HELP someone else in need, not teach.  For example, if a native speaker asks for the translation of something in English, sometimes I will try to explain to him/her the meaning, even if I don't know the exact word, which I think can still be helpful because it gives the person a chance to "pick out" their own translation.  
I don't mind people with lower fluency because I figure they are here to learn (not teach).  I agree, however, that they shouldn't present their translation ideas as "factual" if they don't have a great deal of fluency already.  At any rate, if someone's reply looks suspicious, his/her native language is indicated within, so I think we can all be the judge of when to wait for other responses.  
Saludos


----------



## Sidd

You all are right.

I was talking about bad posters.  I guess you know what kind of posts I'm talking about. I wasn't clear enough.

As for me, I thought it would be useful to know who are the "good" ones, the ones you can trust more. 

Because I've realised that some people post a lot just to increase the number of posts, and therefore number of posts is not something to rely on when placing trust around.


----------



## Jana337

Sidd said:
			
		

> You all are right.
> 
> I was talking about bad posters.  I guess you know what kind of posts I'm talking about. I wasn't clear enough.
> 
> As for me, I thought it would be useful to know who are the "good" ones, the ones you can trust more.
> 
> Because I've realised that some people post a lot just to increase the number of posts, and therefore number of posts is not something to rely on when placing trust around.


 We used to have reputation points but they were disabled because some people were not mature enough to use them judiciously. As a result, we have to rely on more subtle internal mechanisms. Improvements are always welcome - just contact your moderators, and they may consider talking to people who provide inaccurate guesses without any caveats. 

Jana


----------



## timpeac

Sidd said:
			
		

> You all are right.
> 
> I was talking about bad posters. I guess you know what kind of posts I'm talking about. I wasn't clear enough.
> 
> As for me, I thought it would be useful to know who are the "good" ones, the ones you can trust more.
> 
> Because I've realised that some people post a lot just to increase the number of posts, and therefore number of posts is not something to rely on when placing trust around.


 
Sidd - I am not aware of large amounts of baseless comments in the forums I contribute to most. The volume of traffic we get through the forums these days means that any "wrong" statement is quickly contradicted by another forero or six.

If you are finding these then the best thing you can do is report the post via the red triangle report a post option. The moderators do keep close track of the kind of postings being made in the forums and anyone continuing to make baseless comments would be contacted.

However, these forums are open to comments by people of all levels of ability (although we do require people to say if they are not completely sure of their answer) so you should not take any one comment at face value but wait for a few views to be made, and you should check the native language of the respondent etc.


----------

